# Apple Watch cellulaire ou pas pour la course ?



## maxetlu (1 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,
Je réfléchis à acheter une Apple Watch qui me servirait à suivre mes courses et entraînements pour la partie sportive (ce que je fais actuellement avec mon iPhone). 
Je voudrais savoir quelle est la différence entre une Apple Watch cellulaire ou pas pour ce domaine ?
Sur le site d’Apple ils mettent que le cellulaire permet d’appeler et d’envoyer des sms sans iPhone et d’écouter de la musique en streaming, ce qui ne m’intéresse pas ... Est-ce tout ?
Si je pars courir avec une Apple Watch (sans iPhone bien sûr), il n’y aura aucune différence entre un modèle cellulaire et un non cellulaire ?
Merci par avance,
Maxime


----------



## MrTom (1 Juillet 2020)

Hello,

La différence entre la cellulaire et la non cellulaire dans ton cas, c'est que tu continueras d'être joignable avec la cellulaire et que tu pourras passer un appel également si, on ne sait jamais, tu as un pépin ou que tu as une urgence.

Personnellement, j'ai pris une non-cellulaire mais j'ai pris une sorte de ceinture à double pochette dans une grande enseigne sportive et j'y glisse mon iPhone et mes clefs. Ça me permet d'écouter la musique sur Spotify avec l'iPhone.


----------



## maxetlu (1 Juillet 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> La différence entre la cellulaire et la non cellulaire dans ton cas, c'est que tu continueras d'être joignable avec la cellulaire et que tu pourras passer un appel également si, on ne sait jamais, tu as un pépin ou que tu as une urgence.
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai pris une non-cellulaire mais j'ai pris une sorte de ceinture à double pochette dans une grande enseigne sportive et j'y glisse mon iPhone et mes clefs. Ça me permet d'écouter la musique sur Spotify avec l'iPhone.



Ok merci ! Oui donc si ça n’a aucun impact sur le sport en lui-même ce sera une non-cellulaire pour moi aussi !


----------



## MrTom (1 Juillet 2020)

maxetlu a dit:


> Ok merci ! Oui donc si ça n’a aucun impact sur le sport en lui-même ce sera une non-cellulaire pour moi aussi !


Aucun en effet !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2020)

Bonsoir ,

Je fais pas mal de sport , et j'ai choisi une cellulaire pour avoir mon suivi par gps  avec mes parcours , comme le fait remarqué MrTom en cas d'accident cela sécurise aussi


----------



## maxetlu (1 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> 
> Je fais pas mal de sport , et j'ai choisi une cellulaire pour avoir mon suivi par gps avec mes parcours , comme le fait remarqué MrTom en cas d'accident cela sécurise aussi



Oui je comprends pour le côté sécurisant. Mais si je ne me trompe pas là non-cellulaire a aussi un gps non ?


----------



## fousfous (3 Juillet 2020)

maxetlu a dit:


> Oui je comprends pour le côté sécurisant. Mais si je ne me trompe pas là non-cellulaire a aussi un gps non ?


Oui elles ont toutes le GPS, sinon tu peux courir avec l'iPhone comme ça tu profites de la connexion de l'iPhone.


----------



## East_ (2 Août 2020)

Salut, pour ma part j'ai la watch 4 non cellulaire et quand je fais du sport je pars sans mon iPhone, j'écoute avec mon casque la musique sur la Watch (pas besoins de cellulaire) et pour ce qui est de la course dès que je rentre chez moi le trajet que j'ai fait ce synchronise à mon téléphone et j'ai toujours eu la carte de mes trajet (après je connais le chemin donc pas besoins de gps)


----------



## maxetlu (2 Août 2020)

East_ a dit:


> Salut, pour ma part j'ai la watch 4 non cellulaire et quand je fais du sport je pars sans mon iPhone, j'écoute avec mon casque la musique sur la Watch (pas besoins de cellulaire) et pour ce qui est de la course dès que je rentre chez moi le trajet que j'ai fait ce synchronise à mon téléphone et j'ai toujours eu la carte de mes trajet (après je connais le chemin donc pas besoins de gps)


Ok merci pour la réponse !
C’est bien ce que je pensais le cellulaire sert uniquement aux appels/sms. Merci !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2020)

maxetlu a dit:


> Ok merci pour la réponse !
> C’est bien ce que je pensais le cellulaire sert uniquement aux appels/sms. Merci !


Pas que


----------



## eckri (4 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour

je suis tenté par l’Apple watch 6, donc le cellulaire n’apporte pas grand chose (j’écoute jamais de musique) 
on a le gps , la météo , et tout ce qui peut servir à une watch si on fait des longues randonnées ?

sinon quand on a déjà un forfait internet avec iPhone faut il payer un supplément pour avoir aussi internet sur sa watch ou peut on utiliser la même connection sur les 2 ?

merci


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2020)

eckri a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> je suis tenté par l’Apple watch 6 mais est ce vraiment indispensable de prendre encore un forfait internet avec vu que j’ai toujours mon iPhone avec moi ?
> ou bien existe il des forfaits groupes pour les deux ?
> ...


Bonjour ,

Cela dépend de vos besoins , si vous avez votre iPhone avec vous , ne vous posez pas la question .
Pour les forfait , il faut un forfait multi sim qui vous permet d'utiliser la watch cellulaire


----------



## eckri (4 Octobre 2020)

Merci
Je préférerais avoir le cellulaire , c’est pas pour la différence de prix , mais je ne veux pas encore payer un forfait internet
changer pour un forfait multi sim avec un coût supplémentaire ou est ce le même prix ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Octobre 2020)

eckri a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> je suis tenté par l’Apple watch 6, donc le cellulaire n’apporte pas grand chose (j’écoute jamais de musique)
> on a le gps , la météo , et tout ce qui peut servir à une watch si on fait des longues randonnées ?
> ...


La météo sera mise à jour par l'iPhone si tu n'as pas la version cellulaire. Donc je ne ferais pas trop confiance si ta randonnée dure plus de 2-3h  
Mais si tu as ton iPhone dans ton sac (bien utile pour appeler les secours en cas d'incident), la version gps est bien suffisante.

Pour le forfait, il faut chez Sosh souscrire l'option "Multi-SIM et eSIM" qui est payante... C'est sans doute pareil pour les autres


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2020)

Chez orange , c'est 5 € par mois pour cette sim pour la watch , mais cela dépend du forfait .
La watch cellulaire est plus couteuse a l'achat , mais de mémoire n'existe qu'en version acier , donc plus résistante  aux chocs


----------



## eckri (4 Octobre 2020)

Merci


----------



## Leo62d (29 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour moi j’envisage d’acheter la SE  (je ne vois pas trop la différence avec la 6 hormis pour la santé et l’écran tjrs allumé) 
J’aimerais savoir comment la version sans cellular se connecte quand on a pas de wifi ? La 4g est directement relié a la watch grace au Bluetooth ?
Enfin quel bracelet préféré vous


----------



## MrTom (29 Décembre 2020)

Hello,

Quand on n'a pas de wi-fi c'est le bluetooth qui est utilisé. La Watch n'est 4G que quand elle a une carte esim (modèle cellulaire uniquement).

Si tu penses la prendre pour faire du sport, regarde bien les différents types de bracelets, tous ne sont pas fait pour être nettoyés ou trempés dans l'eau après une bonne suée.


----------



## Leo62d (29 Décembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Quand on n'a pas de wi-fi c'est le bluetooth qui est utilisé. La Watch n'est 4G que quand elle a une carte esim (modèle cellulaire uniquement).
> 
> Si tu penses la prendre pour faire du sport, regarde bien les différents types de bracelets, tous ne sont pas fait pour être nettoyés ou trempés dans l'eau après une bonne suée.


Donc avec le tel éteint on px pas utiliser les fonctions qui demande de connexion


----------



## MrTom (29 Décembre 2020)

Si tu n'as pas de wi-fi et que le téléphone est éteint oui tu ne peux pas utiliser les fonctions qui demandent une connexion internet.


----------



## Leo62d (29 Décembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas de wi-fi et que le téléphone est éteint oui tu ne peux pas utiliser les fonctions qui demandent une connexion internet.


Et si on a du wifi pas obligé qu’il sois allumé et ya pas besoin d’etre a cote du tel? Et avec le Bluetooth quelle est la distance maxi du tek stp


----------



## MrTom (29 Décembre 2020)

Tu as 20m max grosso modo entre le tel et la montre.
Tu cherches à faire quoi ?


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Décembre 2020)

J’ai une cellulaire,
Franchement je ne regrette pas.
Je ne me pose plus la question de prendre mon téléphone. Il est toujours à mon poignet 

Et pour courir c’est top
Un poids en moins


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2020)

love_leeloo a dit:


> J’ai une cellulaire,
> Franchement je ne regrette pas.
> Je ne me pose plus la question de prendre mon téléphone. Il est toujours à mon poignet
> 
> ...


+1  
Mème avis


----------



## scar (19 Novembre 2022)

East_ a dit:


> Salut, pour ma part j'ai la watch 4 non cellulaire et quand je fais du sport je pars sans mon iPhone, j'écoute avec mon casque la musique sur la Watch (pas besoins de cellulaire) et pour ce qui est de la course dès que je rentre chez moi le trajet que j'ai fait ce synchronise à mon téléphone et j'ai toujours eu la carte de mes trajet (après je connais le chemin donc pas besoins de gps)


Bonjour je suis sur le point d'acheter une apple watch SE pour courir et je voudrai le faire sans mon iPhone , est ce vraiment possible car je lis tout et son contraire


----------



## Gwen (19 Novembre 2022)

C'est à dire courir ? Tu veut que la montre enregistre tes performances ou tu souhaites pouvoir téléphoner sans iPhone ?


----------



## Vinyl (21 Novembre 2022)

C’est une question récurrente la différence cellulaire et non cellulaire. Apple a du mal à expliquer concrètement la différence il me semble. Comme on te l'a dit, si ton iphone n’est pas loin, ta montre est connectée à internet grâce à ton iphone : notifications, messages, etc. Si tu as seulement ta montre lors d’une sortie sans ton iPhone, tu n'es plus connecté mais ton GPS fonctionne. Tu auras le parcours de ta course. Mais tu ne pourras pas charger de carte lors d'une ballade.

J’ai un S3 cellulaire. Je ne pense pas beaucoup me servir de cette option mais je ne me vois plus m’en passer. Comme l’a dit @love_leeloo , on ne se pose plus de question. Ça me coûte 5 € par mois chez Sosh.


----------

